# Thanks gdog!



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

steady

gdog was kind enough to sell me a pigeon coop and some pigeons earlier this year. A summer of training later, my dog stood steady to wing, shot, and fall this weekend. I know he isn't finished. I know he'll probably get a little loose during hunting season. However, this was really rewarding and it would not have happened without using birds...a LOT of birds. Thanks gdog!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad it worked out! You put in the work and now can reap the benefits. Hope to see lots of pics of this falls success for you and Murphy.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

gdog said:


> Glad it worked out! You put in the work and now can reap the benefits. Hope to see lots of pics of this falls success for you and Murphy.


Thanks! Man I hope we get into the birds this fall. We found a lot last year but I only shot them if he let me flush. If he broke, no bird for either of us.


----------

